#kubuntu-se 2011-08-30
<bittin> NÃ¥gon som vill ha en Mac LC? 
#kubuntu-se 2011-09-04
<x_link> Flygisoft: Snacka inte så mycket i kanalen, blir jobbigt med all text som skrivs här!
<x_link> :D
#kubuntu-se 2012-08-28
<Altrium-223> ::
<Flygisoft> trololol
<Flygisoft> Full fart här :D
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-26
<MaxJezy> nu har jag köpt mig 5 nya objektiv på tradera
<MaxJezy> nya för mg alltså
<MaxJezy> begagnade i skicket
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jasså du
<MaxJezy> Philip5, läst loggar?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> har jag missat nått?=
<Philip5> MaxJezy: somnade du igen?
<MaxJezy> nejdå
<MaxJezy> jag sitter och kollar mailen
<Philip5> jojo
<MaxJezy> jag har budat hem 5 objektiv
<Philip5> värsta gluggarna eller?
<MaxJezy> Tre M42-objektiv. 200mm 1:3,5, 135mm 1:2,8, 28mm 1:2,8 
<Philip5> jag har budat hem 4 gluggar
<MaxJezy> ett Objektiv Super Weistar-DM 2,8/35 
<MaxJezy> ett Yashica 28mm 2.8 C/Y 
<Philip5> jag har ju köpt ett helt nytt kamerasystem :D
<MaxJezy> jo, jag misstänkte det
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> som inte är nikon
<MaxJezy> vad blev det för gluggar
<MaxJezy> jo, jag vet.
<MaxJezy> något som börjar på M?
<Philip5> 50, 110, 140 macro och 250 mm
<Philip5> japp
<MaxJezy> sen har jag budat hem en axelrigg
<Philip5> men min nya kamera har ju cropfaktor på 0.49 istället för 1,5 som nikon dx
<MaxJezy> ah, då behövs lite tele?
<Philip5> så 110 mm på min kamera är som 35 mm på din
<Philip5> så man får rätt fet bokeh :D
<MaxJezy> ah
<MaxJezy> men det är inte digitalt?
<Philip5> fick du riggen då?
<MaxJezy> den kommer 
<MaxJezy> står det på schenker
<Philip5> nej den är inte digital men man kan köpa digitalt bakstycke till den men de är svindyra
<MaxJezy> vad är det för film då?
<MaxJezy> 135?
<Philip5> 120
<MaxJezy> har du köpt?
<Philip5> negativen blir 6x7 cm
<Philip5> nä jag har inte köpt någon film än
<MaxJezy> såg att det fanns massa på tradera nu
<MaxJezy> eller för någon dag sedan 
<MaxJezy> jag har 9 objektiv när jag får mina
<MaxJezy> men 3 st 28
<MaxJezy> mm
<MaxJezy> ar sålt mina nikongluggar
<MaxJezy> har
<MaxJezy> fick 810 för 50 mm
<MaxJezy> och 600 något för 18-55
<Philip5> vad ska du ha?
<MaxJezy> ska bara köra på gamla gluggar
<MaxJezy> jag lagade min zoom idag
<MaxJezy> så nu funkar bländare
<MaxJezy> och fisheyen spar jag givetvis
<MaxJezy> så nu kan jag bara köra på M läget på kameran
<Philip5> man kan sätta ett sånt här digitalt bakstycke på min nya kamera. billgit va? http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/11938319/phase-one-digitalbakstycke-iq180
<MaxJezy> tur att de är slut
<MaxJezy> så du inte får för dig och impulsshoppa
<MaxJezy> jag tycker faktiskt min 55 mm f2 är skarpare än nikon 50
<MaxJezy> dock sämre färger i bilderna
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> riktigt bra till svartvitt
<MaxJezy> och endå har jag en adapter på kameran
<MaxJezy> med glas 
<MaxJezy> eller något optiskt bajs
<MaxJezy> vet inte om nikonen var ett måndagsex
<MaxJezy> eller bara svår att ställa fokus på
<MaxJezy> Philip5, ska du köpa det då?
<Philip5> knappast
<Philip5> får väl vänta något år och köpa en bagagnad när de dumpat priserna
<MaxJezy> tror endå de kommer kosta bra mycket
<MaxJezy> finns nog inte många ex
<MaxJezy> får göra en DIY
<MaxJezy> gissa vad jag vann riggen för?
<MaxJezy> 150 bagis :P
<Philip5> var det ett hemmabygge?!?!
<MaxJezy> nepp
<MaxJezy> Yashica 28mm 2.8 C/Y 
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/capa-camrig-r1-dslr-videorigg-auktion_140203_188802382
<MaxJezy> där
<MaxJezy> tur att jag inte paste:a mina boobs.
<MaxJezy> det är ju budget så det skriker om det dock
<Philip5> kanske bättre än inget
<MaxJezy> jo de tror jag nog
<MaxJezy> annars säljer jag bara den
<MaxJezy> glidecam är ju drömmen men de kostar ju
<MaxJezy> så de blir att önska till jul
<Philip5> blir lång önskelista
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du lekt massa med din kamera nu då? :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo då men utan film i
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-27
<MaxJezy> jahapp, då var dagen kommen
<Philip5> dagen då massa paket kommer eller?
<MaxJezy> kanske
<MaxJezy> men jag ska posta lite paket jag 
<Philip5> ditt objektiv som du sålt?
<Philip5> eller har du sålt båda?
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> sånt 18-55 och 50
<MaxJezy> grannen ovanför bilar ur badrummet och fy-fan vad det låter
<Philip5> vad skoj
<MaxJezy> -funderar på att baka lite råttgiftskakor och bju på.
<Philip5> vad fick du totalt för gluggarna då?
<MaxJezy> 810 för 55 och 603 för 18-55
<MaxJezy> totalt 1400 typ
<Philip5> och vad kommer du ha i samlingarna när du dealat klart med det nya du får in?
<Philip5> lät ju ok
<MaxJezy> jag kommer ha totalt 9 objektiv
<MaxJezy> 8 med m42 fattning
<MaxJezy> och en med nikons f
<MaxJezy> dvs, min samsyang 
<Philip5> överlappar de varandra när det gäller omfång?
<MaxJezy> ganska bra
<Philip5> du tycker de där gamla gluggarna är bra nog för din användning?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<Philip5> ja de är ju billiga och man kan fynda idag med sånt
<MaxJezy> så slipper jag byta från adapter till ej adapter på kameran
<Philip5> umm
<MaxJezy> fisheye använder man så sällan så det är okej
<Philip5> men täcker skärpa och ljusstyrka ut i hörnen med m43-gluggarna? du får inte avdropp mot kanterna?
<Philip5> så den vignetterar
<MaxJezy> näe, inget synligt 
<Philip5> inte ens när du öppnar upp dem på max?
<MaxJezy> jag har inte testat så mycket på 28 öht
<Philip5> ok
<MaxJezy> den är lite dåligt skick
<MaxJezy> så jag har ju 2 till på gång hem nu
<MaxJezy> så jag kan välja den bästa
<Philip5> storsamlaren
<Philip5> då har du väl fler gluggarn än jag sedan ;)
<Philip5> jag har bara 5 till min nikon
<Philip5> och mellanringsset
<MaxJezy> men du vill ha snabb autofokus och sånt
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> det kostar ju
<MaxJezy> ett av dina kostar ju mer än alla mina typ
<Philip5> och kontrast, skärpa och ytbehandling
<Philip5> viktigare när man fotar med högre upplösning än hd-film
<MaxJezy> det är bättre med dumma objektiv till billiga kameror
<MaxJezy> då kan man snurra bländare i filmläget
<MaxJezy> nikons tillåter ju inte det :)
<Philip5> nä det är ju en fördel
<MaxJezy> har du kikat denna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XZGulDxz9o&hd=1 ?
<Philip5> fick den inte ha med några av dina grejer??
<Philip5> ;P
<MaxJezy> jovisst :)
<MaxJezy> såg du inte jordgubben och chokladen?
<Philip5> jo det är ju lite ditt tema på den
<MaxJezy> det var jag som grundade konceptet
<Philip5> mat...
<MaxJezy> rinnande choklad över frukt är min skapelse
<MaxJezy> tog alltid chokladsåsen som skulle användas till glass och hällde på fruktsallad när jag var liten
<MaxJezy> sådär håller en jag känner på
<MaxJezy> om han har gjort något så är det han som är skaparen, ser han någon annan göra någonting liknande så är dom copycats
<MaxJezy> jag har tagit lite uppehåll från blender, men nu känner jag suget igen
<Philip5> jag har tagit uppehåll från 3d ganska länge
<Philip5> mest bara foto
<MaxJezy> nu när metapixlarna blir fler så blir det mer intressant att blanda 
<MaxJezy> mega
<MaxJezy> pixlar
<Philip5> har du inte provat att film och sedan motiontracka in något kul i blender i din filmning?
<MaxJezy> inte mer än i fantasin
<MaxJezy> men till hösten så
<Philip5> det brukar vara kul
<MaxJezy> ska göra något till hösten
<MaxJezy> måste bara skaffa lite bättre ljussättning
<MaxJezy> skulle köpt denna http://www.tradera.com/ljuspanel-for-24-lampor-e27-faste--auktion_342585_188802422
<MaxJezy> men jag blev upptagen och kunde inte öka mitt bud
<MaxJezy> idag skulle jag inte rekommendera någon som köper dslr att köpa nya objektiv för filmning
<MaxJezy> man får så mycket mer prylar snabbt att jobba med om man väljer de gamla sakerna
<MaxJezy> har en röde microfon på g nu
<MaxJezy> filmade lite utan objektiv igår, det blir intressant
<MaxJezy> bokeh som heter duga
<Philip5> MaxJezy: så där... passade på att köpa 16 gb ram extra när jag ändå var på stan... :D
<Philip5> 24 gb ram kör jag nu
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Fy fän
<Flygisoft> memory usage: 3232/16286 MB (19%)
<Philip5> $ free -h
<Philip5>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Philip5> Mem:           23G       1,8G        21G         0B        95M       705M
<Philip5> -/+ buffers/cache:       1,0G        22G
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> men nu gör jag inget
<Flygisoft> ;D
<MaxJezy> Philip5, ahadu!
<MaxJezy> jag köpte 16 gb minne iförrgår
<MaxJezy> http://www.mytrendyphone.se/images/Samsung-SDHC-Card-Pro-UHS-1-Class-10-16GB-12122012-p.jpg
<MaxJezy> detta 
<MaxJezy> ser bättre ut IRL
<MaxJezy> sexyness
<Philip5> MaxJezy: fast jag köpte ju ram-minne och inte minneskort
<MaxJezy> jo, men minne är det 
<MaxJezy> och samma mängd
<MaxJezy> jag funderar på att slänga in 16 gb till
<MaxJezy> i datorn
<MaxJezy> men den stödjer säkert inte 32 gb
<MaxJezy> har ni tittat på nya 700 serien på nvidia
<MaxJezy> ?
<Philip5> nope
<MaxJezy> räcker usb2 som minneskortläsare>?
<MaxJezy> eller ska de vara 3?
<MaxJezy> till snabbaste korten
<Flygisoft> Beror ju på vad du ska göra
<MaxJezy> tömma minneskort snabbt :)
<MaxJezy> tycker de tar sån tid via kameran
<Flygisoft> Om du verkligen vill göra det snabbt så är det väl USB3
<Flygisoft> Beror väl lite på hur snabb läs du har från minneskortet till läsaren också men
<MaxJezy> tror läs va 60MB/s
<MaxJezy> men genom kameran tycker jag det är en tiondel typ
<MaxJezy> känns det som
<Philip5> jag köpte nyligen en ny kortläsare och jag tycker inte det finns någon anledning att köpa en med bara usb2 när det finns usb3
<Philip5> jag köpte en sådan här för 149 kr: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/ljud-bild/foto-video/minneskortslasare/usb-anslutning/minneskotrslasare-usb-3-0-p69001
<MaxJezy> såg en sån på dustin fast kingston
<MaxJezy> tror det blir det märket
<MaxJezy> vill inte köpa trust
<Philip5> min är inte trust men en likadan
<MaxJezy> ok
<MaxJezy> jo, de verkar smidig
<Philip5> de hade någon ersättningsprodukt med samma spec
<MaxJezy> ingen sladd och tjaffs
<MaxJezy> grymt nöjd med minneskortet jag köpte
<MaxJezy> känns som batteriet håller längre med det
<MaxJezy> än klass 1 korten jag har typ
<MaxJezy> och kameran smattrar på uta bara faen!
<MaxJezy> känns hållbara och bättre kvalitet än trancend med
<MaxJezy> i plasten
<MaxJezy> och snygga 
<Philip5> klass 1-kort? vad är det? finns det så långsamma?
<MaxJezy> ja vet inte, de är iaf oklassade typ
<MaxJezy> de jag hade innan
<Philip5> fast nu vet jag inte vart jag lagt läsaren. 
<MaxJezy> kan man ha den i helatiden utan att den blir varm?
<Philip5> kan man nog
<MaxJezy> visst ska man som säljare lämna omdömme innan köparen?
<MaxJezy> direkt när man fått betalt.
<Philip5> nu hittade jag min
<Philip5> låg bara på "fel" ställe
<MaxJezy> i micron?
<Philip5> ingen aning.
<Philip5> hehe nä men på en hylla
<MaxJezy> klockade på render i blender och hela datorn stängdes av på 0,01 sek
<MaxJezy> vet inte om de var min galna setup av shaders eller windows som ville uppdateras lite
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-28
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hur går det med allt skickande och ta emot av paket?
<MaxJezy> inga paket har kommit
<MaxJezy> väntar ju på 5 totalt
<Philip5> inget är som väntanstider
<MaxJezy> sant, men ja tror allt kommer innan helgen
<MaxJezy> har fortfarande skoj med grejerna jag köpt tidigare
<Philip5> kul
<MaxJezy> jag har postat mina nikon-gluggar och de får dem imorgon
<MaxJezy> lite kul, båda vinnarna heter samma i efternamn
<MaxJezy> och det är ett ovanligt sådant
<Philip5> kanske släkt då
<MaxJezy> gavelin och gafvelin
<MaxJezy> bor säkert 100 mil ifrån varandra
<MaxJezy> portot bjöd jag på
<MaxJezy> det gick på 250 kr
<Philip5> du är så givmild
<MaxJezy> visst är jag
<MaxJezy> karma is a bitch and she is mine.
<MaxJezy> hoppas de är nöjda med prylarna sen också
<Philip5> kommer snart tillbaka reklamerade
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> de får posta de tillbaka om de ångrar sig men stå för frakten får de fan göra då.
<MaxJezy> undrar vilka tillverkare som ligger bakom expertobjektiven
<MaxJezy> från 70 typ
<Philip5> ingen aning
<MaxJezy> nu kommer ungen min hem från dagis
<MaxJezy> bbl!
<Philip5> oki
<MaxJezy> vad tycjs http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=58319 ?
<MaxJezy> tykjcs
<MaxJezy> tysk
<Philip5> lite grynigt
<Philip5> har du extension tubes nu?
<MaxJezy> jo
<Philip5> du kanske fick det med ditt m43-kitt
<MaxJezy> fast jag byggde om ett objektiv idag
<MaxJezy> 28 mm
<MaxJezy> tog bort lite glas och nu är det galet macro
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> den där flugan fick jag typ 100 bilder på
<MaxJezy> den var sammarbetsvillig
<MaxJezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=58321
<MaxJezy> en till
<MaxJezy> klicka för att förstora till 75%crop
<MaxJezy> lite oskarp för jag höll kameran i handen
<MaxJezy> :P
<Philip5> du har väl stativ nu
<MaxJezy> jo, fast det kom jag inte tillräckligt nära med
<MaxJezy> flugan var ju vid liv så jag kunde inte välja var den skulle vara
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-29
<maxjezy> mitt 35 mm kom precis :)
<maxjezy> hemleverans av posten 
<maxjezy> kanonskick
<maxjezy> allt löper fint, utan missljud
<Philip5> vilken 35a är det?
<Philip5> någon m43a?
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> m42
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/objektiv-super-weistar-dm-2-8-35-auktion_302004_188740353
<maxjezy> detta
<maxjezy> skarp på 2.8
<maxjezy> men har även problem med oändlig focus på detta objektiv med min adapter
<maxjezy> måste köra med 2x konvertern på för att snurra fokus helt bak
<maxjezy> blir att köpa lite fler adaptrar känner jag
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> gillar du 35mm som brännvidd?
<maxjezy> det känns ju inte speciellt wide men
<maxjezy> bättre än 50 här hemma
<Philip5> jo det blir mer praktiskt inomhus och så
<Philip5> och 71 kr är ju inga pengar
<maxjezy> nej, det var galet bra pris för detta
<Philip5> hade lite problem att få någon av mina wireless flash triggers att funka med min nya analoga kamera
<Philip5> men så kom jag på att jag har ju ett par som jag nästan aldirg annars använder och de funkade :D
<Philip5> så nu behöver jag inte köpa några separata
<Philip5> kanske en extra reciver till de gamla 
<maxjezy> reciver, är det bara en mottagare
<maxjezy> som man kopplar valfri blixt på?
<maxjezy> fick mail av en tjej jag köpt barnkläder av
<maxjezy> lite begagnat sådär till dagis
<maxjezy> hon skickar paketet idag, vann det i söndags
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> du är värsta nätdealern du
<maxjezy> jorå
<Philip5> vad är nästa grejer på inköpslistan då?
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/teleobjektiv-400mm-soligor-inkl-fodral-auktion_302004_188003239
<maxjezy> kanske?
<maxjezy> är sugen på en kort zoom
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/soligor-28-55mm-zoomobjektiv-auktion_301998_189229549
<maxjezy> något i den stilen
<Philip5> telen såg lite kul ut. nästan som en gammal kikare :)
<maxjezy> hur många milimetrar behöver man för att få bra bilder på månen?
<Philip5> mer än man tror och sedan beror det väl på vad man menar med bra bilder
<maxjezy> ja, men att få med månen utan att behöva zooma ut :)
<maxjezy> så hela månen precis får plats
<maxjezy> nu har jag 8mm, 28mm, 35mm, 70-150 mm
<maxjezy> imorgon ett till 28, ett 135 och ett 200
<maxjezy> och eventuellt ett till 28 mm imorgon, det vet jag inte om det hinner till helgen
<maxjezy> och nu har jag ju 55 mm också
<maxjezy> den glömde jag
<maxjezy> kanske gör en stop-motion lens orgie
<Philip5> det är nog ingen risk att du köper en zoom som är så pass kraftig att du måste zooma ut för att få plats med hela månen
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> en 800 ggr zoom borde klara det väl?
<maxjezy> videokamera
<maxjezy> digital zoom
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> 800 ggr zoom eller 800 mm?
<maxjezy> 24 ggr optisk zoom och 800 ggr digital zoom verkar täcka månen helt
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z3I-I9TCx0
<maxjezy> vilka milimetrar man räknar på vet jag  inte
<maxjezy> antagligen har den kanska vidvinkel
<maxjezy> 24 mm eller något
<maxjezy> som lägsta
<Philip5> är sensorn väldigt liten så får man ju en hög cropfaktor
<Philip5> så sätter man en zoom för en dslr på en kompaktkamera eller mobiltelefon så får man ju massaor med cropfaktor
<Philip5> måste börja rensa min windowsparition som bara växer och växer med skit. tror windows äter mer och mer utrymme för varje boot
<maxjezy> äger du en ärlig windows?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> säger jag inte ;)
<Philip5> fast det är ju sånt man tyvärr får med datorn på köpet
<maxjezy> nu har mina paket kommit till stan iaf
<maxjezy> imorgon blir det 4 objektiv att hämta ut
<Philip5> woohooo
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-30
<Philip5> wb MaxJezy
<Philip5> MaxJezy, det här kanske är en effekt för dig http://vimeo.com/70402981
<Philip5> film med 2 sek shutter speed
<MaxJezy> lite kul, jag köpte ett 28 mm objektiv som inte var rätt fattning 
<MaxJezy> mountgrej
<Philip5> hoppla
<MaxJezy> får köpa en adapter till det :)
<MaxJezy> men det var fint skick så jag spar det
<MaxJezy> fick alla grejer idag
<MaxJezy> riggen var lite b men annars är jag nöjd
<MaxJezy> går att sätta på en bättre quickrelease på den så blir den fin
<Philip5> du är värsta samlaren nu då
<MaxJezy> jorå
<MaxJezy> de kan man säg
<Philip5> såg du filmen jag skickade länk om tidigare?
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=58427
<MaxJezy> där är alla objektiv förutom det jag fotar med då förståss
<Philip5> vilken är favoriten i handen då?
<MaxJezy> 135 gillar jag
<MaxJezy> bara autochinon som är dålig 
<MaxJezy> 3:e från vänster
<Philip5> trodde 135 var för mycket tele för dig som annars bara ska ha en massa vidvinkel
<MaxJezy> den duger bara till macro nu
<MaxJezy> den gav bra bilder
<MaxJezy> nu när jag har stativ och rigg kan jag köra lite mer tele
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> måste köpa en ny zoom bara nu
<MaxJezy> funderar på en ny tamron av något slag
<MaxJezy> känns som det kan vara bra om man vill dra iväg och fota lite bara
<MaxJezy> utan att ta med sig alla objektiv
<MaxJezy> kanske 18-270
<MaxJezy> http://www.mediamarkt.se/mcs/product/TAMRON-18-270-F-3.5-6.3-DI-VC-II-PZD-NIKON,90952,389097,451224.html?langId=-16&gclid=CIjBvobspbkCFS92cAodRh4ADw
<Philip5> ska du slå till på ett objektiv för så mycket pengar?
<MaxJezy> behöver ju något att fota med också som tanten förstår sig på
<MaxJezy> kostar ju inte mycket mer än min samyang
<Philip5> hon får väl köpa en d5300 nu när de kommer istället så hon har något att fota med ;)
<Philip5> eller D610
<MaxJezy> är det något extremt på videosidan tro?
<MaxJezy> är det bara bättre iso och större sensor osv är det skitsamma
<MaxJezy> snabbare film är det jag vill se
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> det är inte officiellt än men d5300 verkar bli som d5200 men troligen med inbyggd wifi och gps. d610 är nog rätt precis som d600 men där de fixat till spegel och slutare så de inte lika lätt spiller olja på sensorn som många fått problem med d600.
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-31
<Philip5> Flygisoft, idag gick min kinaplatta sönder :(
<Philip5> med lite tur kan jag laga den imorgon när jag fått låna en lödkolv
<Philip5> det är själva kontakten där man trycker in strömkabeln som sprack så laddningen får ingen kontakt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah fan vad segt :S
<Philip5> Flygisoft, jo
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-01
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur går det med plattan då? lagat den än?
<Flygisoft> Btw, annars gäller väl det där på garanti?
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> jag har lagat kontaktdonet men när jag skulle komma åt att löda de så blev jag tvungen att koppla ur skärmen och nu när jag satt ihop den igen så har den ingen touch :O
<Philip5> är en sockel där touchen kopplas på moderkortet som verkar glapp nu :(
<Philip5> vet inte om garantin funkar nu när jag pillat isär den men tänkte jag skulle göra det själv för att slippa skicka till kina, stå för portot och vänta och se vad som händer
<Philip5> kanske blir billigast att köpa en ny helt enkelt. såg att pipo precis lagt ut om en uppdaterad modell av min men det är ännu ingen info om den...
<Philip5> lite surt när jag lagat det som var trasigt så blir det något annat skit
<Flygisoft> Mjo :/
<Philip5> batteriet ser lite kul ut. ser ut som tillplattad sprängdeg som sitter på skärmens baksida :D
<Philip5> skumma är att ibland kan man få så att delar av skärmen har touch
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har fått touchen att funka på plattan nu! :D
<Philip5> galet skönt!
<Philip5> hoppas den håller min fixning nu bara
<Philip5> var inne på att köpa en ny men lägger hellre pengar på annat
<Philip5> vore surt om den pajade
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Skönt det :)
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> fast det är en 5 cm bred kontaktkabel som går in i en sockel och kabeln har säkert 50 kablar i sig som ska möta rätt tant. lite som man trycker i ram-minne i ram-sockeln men här har man inga löpare som lägger dem rätt
<Philip5> diffar på ½ mm när man skjuter den för att allt ska funka
<Philip5> fick klippa till en liten bit i plast som jag eltejpat fast sedan för att hålla den på plats
<Flygisoft> Ah segt
<Flygisoft> Men det löste sig ju iaf :P
<Philip5> lite men den funkar iaf
<Flygisoft> Mjo :)
<Flygisoft> Aja, sova nu
<Flygisoft> vi hörs
<Philip5> gof natt
<Philip5> god natt
<Philip5> jag får väl nöja mig med MaxJezy ;)
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> blir inte bättre
<MaxJezy> jag bygger hus i blender
<MaxJezy> och fotar 
<Philip5> och jag har varit värsta elprylfixaren som fått ordning på min platta
<Philip5> trodde den var körd
<MaxJezy> vad har hänt?
<Philip5> maxjezy: missade du det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: började med att kontaktdonet för strömkabel i plattan sprack och behövde lagas och löda på kopplingen igen
<Philip5> så när jag skulle komma åt kopplingen så fick jag lossa kretskortet det satt på men när jag satte tillbaka allt igen så funkade inte touchen på plattan
<Philip5> gav nästan upp att få ordning på en annan sockelkoppling där touchen gick in i moderkortet för den bara kortslöts och slutade funka när man bootade
<maxjezy2> men det löste sig?
<maxjezy2> jag klickade f12 (render) i blender och datorn dog
<maxjezy2> antagligen slut på videominne
<maxjezy2> eller något skit
<maxjezy2> obehagligt
<Philip5> jo det löste sig men vi får väl se hur mig speciallagning håller
<MaxJezy> det är skumt att datorn dör
<MaxJezy> alltså, strömmen försvinner ur och allt blir svart
<asdhjio> låter bli rendering för idag
<asdhjio> datorn bara dö
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-25
<Flygisoft> philip5: Hej på dig
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-26
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo tjena :)
<Philip5> missade ju dig igår
<Flygisoft> Jaså dags att vakna nu :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kollade på tv och missade att du skrev igår
<Philip5> brb
<philip5> det är ingen liten skillnad för mig att boota win7 mot kubuntu. varje boot av win7 tar säkert 10-15 min innan han har laddat och gått igenom alla checks och man ens kan börja använda win7
<philip5> kanske dags för en ominstallation men det känns ju också drygt
<Flygisoft> philip5: Jo kan ju vara dags för det då :P
<Flygisoft> Windows 8 känns otroligt snabbt om man tänker mot Win 7 annars
<Flygisoft> Men klarar mig inte utan vanliga startmenyn så installerade ett program så jag fick tillbaka den
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ har Windows 7 menyn i Windows 8
<philip5> ja för det är faktiskt pga startmenyn som jag dragit mig för win8
<philip5> Flygisoft, vad är det för program man får köra för att få klassisk meny i win8?
<Flygisoft> philip5: Finns faktiskt en hel del olika program för det, just den jag använder heter Start8
<Flygisoft> http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-get-the-start-menu-back-in-windows-8/
<Flygisoft> Där har du lite olika varianter
<Flygisoft> Jag tog faktiskt och köpte Start8, 40kr tror jag det kostade
<Flygisoft> Kändes värt det
<philip5> men de programmen är startmenyer i sig själva? det är inte bara så att de låser upp klassisk meny som redan finns dold?
<philip5> ska boota tillbaka till linux... brb
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne precis det är program i sig
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> får se om jag orkar blåsa windows senare i veckan
<Philip5> brukar ta sådan tid att installera windows för det ska till 1000 omstarter av det och andra program man måste köra in
<Flygisoft> Mjo
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-29
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu händer det....
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: win8 var ju rätt annorlunda. konstigt att de törs göra sådana förändringar
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-31
<Philip5> Flygisoft, sitter du och trycker så här på söndagskvällen med ångest att helgen redan snart är över?
#kubuntu-se 2015-08-27
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft :)
<Flygisoft> Tackar
<Philip5> eller var det inte en rejoin?
<Philip5> jag kom precis in
<Flygisoft> Var någon serverflytt så min BNC låg nere
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> i-landsproblem
<Flygisoft> Yepp :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad gör du då?
<Philip5> plockar lite här hemma. är lite mycket grejer framme
<Flygisoft> Skulle behöva göra det också
<Flygisoft> Speciellt mitt skrivbord, kablar och kamera grejer över hela bordet
<Flygisoft> Så, då har man balanserat propellrarna till drönaren
